# Forensicherheit und email-Spionage



## Ellie (7. August 2005)

Moin allerseits,

ich beobachte ein kleines Spam-Phänomen in einem Forum, nennen wir es Forum A. Was passiert:

1. Ich bin monatelang inaktiv, die Spam-Aktivitäten in meinem e-Mail-Postfach sind null.

2. Ich betrete mal wieder das Forum A, in meiner Profileinstellung ist meine eMail-Adresse unsichtbar eingestellt.

3. Umgehend erreichen mich in der eMail-Adresse Spams die thematisch zu Forum A passen (also z.B. würden mir aus einem Designforum plötzlich supergünstig 3D-Software angeboten.)

4. Der Spuk geht etwa 2-3 Wochen, dann ist Ruhe.

Meine Neugier lässt mich bei den Forumsbetreibern nachfragen, die meinen zickig: Wir sind sicher, das kann alles nicht sein. Nur habe ich das mit einer extra dafür angelegten eMail-Adresse nachgeprüft, mehrfach. Immer wieder dieses Phänomen.

Mein Rechner ist definitiv viren- und würmerfrei und den IE benutze ich sowieso nicht. Auch bei gelöschten Cookies und erneutem Einloggen ist es so.

Jetzt frage ich mich, was das sein kann? 

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. August 2005)

Ich würd mal tippen, dass die Forenbetreiber deine Adresse verscherbeln.


----------

